# even after working 40 years, we apparently cannot afford to go into retirement with a financial peace of mind



## j-Adore

I was just translating a commentator's remark on a political discussion TV programme into German and phrased it as:


Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn *man mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel *nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen dürfen soll?!

I'm wondering if I should treat the phrase "_man mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_" as an *inseparable *single unit here. At least, that's how it works in English. Or can "_mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_"  be naturally separated from "_man_"?


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> Or can "_mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_" be naturally separated from "_man_"?


Eine Möglichkeit wäre:
............. , wenn jemand, der über 40 Berufsjahre auf dem Buckel hat,  finanziell  nicht sorgenfrei  in Rente gehen kann.


----------



## bearded

Hello
First I don't like ''gehen dürfen soll''  , and second I would emphasize the forty years by changing the construction, as follows:
_Was läuft denn in der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn einer finanziell nicht sorgenfrei in Rente gehen kann/darf -  (und) dabei mit gut 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel?_


----------



## j-Adore

bearded said:


> First I don't like ''gehen dürfen soll''



You seem to have "_sollen_" in the sense of "_Befehl_" in mind -- in which case the "_dürfen soll_" combination would indeed sound off-kilter. My usage is, however, about "_sollen_" in the sense of "_angeblich [Vermutung, Erwartung_] _be supposed to_"; this "sollen" is commonly used rhetorically in a discussion -- leaving aside for now the question of ''gehen dürfen soll'' vs ''soll gehen dürfen''. Without "_sollen_" in my phrasing, it would sound more like a simple statement of fact. Which is why I was inclined to add it in. A similar usage:


..., dass jeder Arbeitnehmer, der 45 Jahre lang Sozialversicherungsbeiträge gezahlt hat, abschlagsfrei in Rente *gehen können soll*. 


..., was ein Grund für die Abschiebung *gewesen sein soll*.


----------



## JClaudeK

Deine Idee, das nachzustellen, ist nicht schlecht.


bearded said:


> - (und) dabei mit gut 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel?


Allerdings würde ich eher schreiben "und *das* mit gut 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel?"
"das" wird stark betont.



bearded said:


> First I don't like ''gehen dürfen soll''



I don't either.


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> My usage is, however, about "_sollen_" in the sense of "_angeblich [Vermutung, Erwartung_]"; this "sollen" is commonly used rhetorically in a discussion
> [....]
> ["_be supposed to"_]


Das hatte ich schon richtig verstanden, ''gehen dürfen soll''  klingt aber sehr schwerfällig.

Das kannst Du eventuell mit "es wird jdm. zugemutet, ...... " umgehen.


----------



## j-Adore

JClaudeK said:


> Allerdings würde ich eher schreiben "*und das* mit gut 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel?"



This sounds nice.



JClaudeK said:


> ............. , wenn jemand, der über 40 Berufsjahre auf dem Buckel hat, finanziell *nicht *sorgenfrei in Rente gehen kann.



I was in two minds about the position of "_nicht_". If you place emphasis on: "_it might be carefree in terms of health, longevity etc, but *not so finances-wise*_", do you find the word order "*nicht *_finanziell sorgenfrei_" suitable?


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> You seem to have "_sollen_" in the sense of "_Befehl_" in mind


Not at all. Ich hatte es auch schon richtig verstanden - es hatte mir trotzdem nicht gefallen.. 

Concerning the position of 'nicht', I'm also in doubt.  But the word order 'nicht finanziell sorgenfrei'  makes the meaning unclear in my opinion (_nicht finanziell, _sondern _wie sonst _sorgenfrei? It depends on your intended meaning).


----------



## j-Adore

JClaudeK said:


> Das kannst Du eventuell mit "es wird jdm. *zugemutet*, ...... " umgehen.



Regarding #6, a view shared by @bearded, I cannot see how the phrasing "e_s wird jdm. *zugemutet*, ... zu ..._" -- as a supposed synonym of _"*sollen*"_ in the _"*Vermutung* [*assumption*, *hunch*]" _sense -- naturally fits into this specific context. How do you naturally incorporate this phrasing into the original sentence, I wonder?

For one thing, "_Es wird jdm. zugemutet, ... zu ..._" seems quite different in meaning from _"sollen" _in the "_*Vermutung*_" sense. I find it closer to _"sollen" _in the "_*Befehl*/*Verpflichtung*_" sense -- although you both mentioned earlier: "_No, I don't mean it that way_".

"_zumuten_" is more like "_expect sb. to do sth._" as a "_*Befehl*/*Verpflichtung*_", isn't it? For instance:


Du *mutest *mir doch nicht ernsthaft *zu*, ... zu ...?

Refer to the _"sollen"_s in the two examples listed at #4, too. I can hardly see how these _"sollen"_s in the _"*Vermutung*" _sense can be replaced with "e_s wird jdm. zugemutet, ... zu ..._".

For another, doesn't this "_zugemutet_" phrasing make the entire sentence more *cumbersome *than "_sollen_"?

I'm curious to see how others see this. I stand to be corrected.


----------



## elroy

Can you give us the original?

Vielleicht

Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, ...
...wenn *es heißt*, man darf/kann nicht...?
...wenn man *vermutlich* ... nicht darf/kann?
...wenn *man davon ausgehen soll*, dass man ... nicht darf/kann?


----------



## Frantsi

j-Adore said:


> I'm wondering if I should treat the phrase "_man mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_" as an *inseparable *single unit here. At least, that's how it works in English. Or can "_mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_"  be naturally separated from "_man_"?


It’s not a »_single unit_«, it is the subject and an adverbial. For example, you can insert another adverbial between them:

_… wenn man heute mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel …_



elroy said:


> Can you give us the original?




Ich finde die Kritik an »gehen dürfen soll« absolut berechtigt, aber eine bessere Formulierung (wofür denn?) lässt sich doch sicher nur finden, wenn das Original in seinem Kontext bekannt ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> How do you naturally incorporate this phrasing into the original sentence, I wonder?


wenn man jemandem, der über 40 Berufsjahre auf dem Buckel hat, zumutet, finanziell  nicht sorgenfrei  in Rente zu gehen.



j-Adore said:


> "_zumuten_" is more like "_expect sb. to do sth._" as a "_*Befehl*/*Verpflichtung*_"


Nein, "_*Befehl*/*Verpflichtung*_" passt m.E. nicht, es handelt sich eher um eine (unzumutbare) *Erwartung**.

*erwarten = _(hier) _auf etwas spekulieren  *≠*  etw. vermuten



j-Adore said:


> My usage is, however, about "_sollen_" in the sense of "_angeblich [Vermutung, Erwartung_] _be supposed to_"


----------



## Schlabberlatz

j-Adore said:


> ..., dass jeder Arbeitnehmer, der 45 Jahre lang Sozialversicherungsbeiträge gezahlt hat, abschlagsfrei in Rente *gehen können soll*.
> 
> 
> ..., was ein Grund für die Abschiebung *gewesen sein soll*.


Nur im zweiten Beispiel wird eine Vermutung ausgedrückt.

Beim ersten Beispiel (und somit auch im OP-Satz) geht es um eine Absicht:


> drückt aus, dass der Wille von jmdm., der nicht grammatisches Subj. ist, auf die Realisation des Inhaltes des Inf. gerichtet ist
> DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache


Der Wille des Staates (nicht gr. Subjekt) ist, dass bestimmte Arbeitnehmer (gr. Subjekt) abschlagsfrei in Rente gehen können (Inf.).


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Nur im zweiten Beispiel wird eine Vermutung ausgedrückt.



Mein Fehler: Ich hatte die Beispiele nicht beachtet.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, it is an interesting discussion.
I just want to try the answer to the direct question.



j-Adore said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn *man mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel *nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen dürfen soll?!
> 
> I'm wondering if I should treat the phrase "_man mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_" as an *inseparable *single unit here. At least, that's how it works in English. Or can "_mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_"  be naturally separated from "_man_"?



I do not improve the style, the others already did this.

You can separate it - but note the hierarchy:

Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn *man *nicht in Rente gehen dürfen soll?!
Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn *man  *nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen dürfen soll?!
Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn *man mit über 40 Berufsjahren *nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen dürfen soll?!
Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn *man mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel *nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen dürfen soll?!
I set some brackets:

Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn* (man (mit über 40 Berufsjahren (auf dem Buckel)) *nicht *(*finanziell sorgenfrei*)* in Rente gehen dürfen soll?*)*!
Edit: I explained what my entry is for, and I improved the format a little bit.


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> Or can "_mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_" be naturally separated from "_man_"?


I am not sure I understand your question. The pronoun "man" has nothing to do with the set phrase "auf dem Buckel haben". Of course you can use many other pronouns in the same place.

_Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn er/sie mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen dürfen soll?! _

Even the negation can be rephrased:

_Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn keiner/niemand mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel [ __ ] finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen kann?! _

(Contentwise it is clear that the reason is the drastically longer life expectation, by the way. Simple mathematics.)


----------



## j-Adore

Kajjo said:


> I am not sure I understand your question. The pronoun "man" has nothing to do with the set phrase "auf dem Buckel haben". Of course you can use many other pronouns in the same place.



Thanks. Ah yes, my question was not just about "_man_" but rather about whether any subject in that clause needs to be placed immediately next to the phrase "_mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel_", because in other languages the two tend to stick together.


----------



## j-Adore

elroy said:


> Can you give us the original?



Also to @Frantsi As for the original, the commentator said:

So (*if we go by what you've just said*), even after working 40 years, we *apparently *cannot afford to go into retirement with a financial peace of mind. Then, what on earth is going on in our society!?

To express the idea of the parts in bold, I chose to place "_sollen_" at the end for the sake of brevity rather than "_angeblich_" etc. That is, "_sollen_" in the sense of "_angeblich, wie es scheint, supposedly, apparently, they say [Vermutung, Erwartung, assumption_] etc". As a simpler example:

"Claire *soll *schon verheiratet sein, habe ich gehört."

This kind of remark with "_apparently/supposedly_" is often used in discussions in English -- in the sense of: "_Let us suppose for a moment that what you've just said is correct / a given, even if I don't personally believe that_" -- or to say that: "_It’s just hearsay, and I'm not sure if it's true_".


----------



## elroy

For "apparently" I would use "offensichtlich."


----------



## JClaudeK

That's I was going to write.


----------



## j-Adore

JClaudeK said:


> Das kannst Du eventuell mit "es wird jdm. *zugemutet*, ...... " umgehen.



[ a view shared by @bearded at #6]



JClaudeK said:


> wenn man jemandem, der über 40 Berufsjahre auf dem Buckel hat, *zumutet*, finanziell nicht sorgenfrei in Rente zu gehen.




Sorry, but still no. You and @bearded both mentioned earlier, "_I correctly understand this 'sollen'". _But if you rephrase this_ "sollen" _with "_zumuten_" like this, you seem to be misinterpreting its meaning.

These "_zumuten_" usages do not correspond to the "_sollen_" intended in my original phrasing. This is exactly the point that I needed to clear up at #9 before discussing further whether "_gehen dürfen soll_" sounds heavy or not.

Below is a simpler example of the "_sollen_" that I have in mind. I cannot imagine German natives ever rephrasing this "_sollen_" with "_zumuten_":


"_Claire *soll *schon verheiratet sein, habe ich gehört._" -- this is about "_hearsay, assumption etc_" and the same usage intended in my phrasing.

[not equal] ≠_ "Es wird Claire *zugemutet*, schon verheiratet zu sein._" or: "_Es ist Claire *zuzumuten*, schon verheiratet zu sein._" -- this leans towards "_Befehl, Verpflichtung, Verlangen, fordern etc_".


----------



## j-Adore

elroy said:


> For "apparently" I would use "offensichtlich."



A suggestion that hadn't occurred to me:


Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn man *offensichtlich *selbst mit über 40 Berufsjahren nicht sorgenfrei in Rente gehen darf/kann?!

So (*if we go by what you've just said*), even after working 40 years, we *apparently *cannot afford to go into retirement with a financial peace of mind. Then, what on earth is going on in our society!?

The way I see it, though, this seems like a false friend, not completely matching the *sarcastic*/*rhetorical *tone in the English original. I perceive some nuances, difference in usage. I find "_offensichtlich_" unsuitable for use in a *counterargument *like this; "_offensichtlich_" seems to be based on how a situation (apparently) looks from your *own perspective*, not based on what *others'* *opinions*/*assertions* lead you to believe. 

But I might be wrong here. Others' opinions are appreciated.


----------



## bearded

j-Adore said:


> You and @bearded both mentioned earlier, "_I correctly understand this 'sollen'"_


I know you meant something like 'angeblich/vermutlich', but I think that 'zumuten' can express a very similar meaning. _Ihm ist etwas zuzumuten = something is to be expected of him/ vermutlich (kann man vermuten, erwarten), dass er etwas tut..._

Anyhow,


j-Adore said:


> I find "_offensichtlich_" unsuitable for use in a *counterargument *like this


Vielleicht könnte _anscheinend _besser passen?


----------



## Kajjo

j-Adore said:


> nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen dürfen soll?!


It's understandable, but awkward. More idiomatic and concise:

_...nicht sorgenfrei in Rente gehen kann. _


----------



## j-Adore

bearded said:


> Vielleicht könnte _*scheinbar *_besser passen?



Was läuft denn mit der heutigen Gesellschaft falsch, wenn man *scheinbar*selbst mit über 40 Berufsjahren nicht sorgenfrei in Rente gehen darf/kann?!

This sounds nice to me. Which reminds me -- some time ago, I had a discussion about the difference between "_offensichtlich_" and "_scheinbar_" with a native German speaker where he explained:


Note the important difference to "scheinbar": _It might look like it, but it's not. _Es scheint nur so, es ist aber nicht so. Das ist quasi das Gegenteil von _offensichtlich _und wird auch von Muttersprachlern manchmal verwechselt.

Going by this explanation, I find that "_scheinbar_" matches the *sarcastic*/*rhetorical *tone in the English original.


----------



## JClaudeK

j-Adore said:


> You and @bearded both mentioned earlier, "_I correctly understand this 'sollen'". But if you rephrase this "sollen" with "zumuten" like this, you seem to be misinterpreting its meaning. _


Bitte richtig zitieren!


j-Adore said:


> My usage is, however, about "_sollen_" in the sense of "_angeblich [Vermutung, Erwartung_]"; this "sollen" is commonly used rhetorically in a discussion
> [....]
> ["_be supposed to"_]
> 
> 
> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das hatte ich schon richtig verstanden, ''gehen dürfen soll'' klingt aber sehr schwerfällig.
> Das kannst Du eventuell mit "es wird jdm. zugemutet, ...... " *umgehen*.
Click to expand...

Ich hatte "sollen" richtig als "_be supposed to"_ verstanden. - was mit "_Vermutung" _nichts zu tun hat (false friends)*!




j-Adore said:


> But if you rephrase this_ "sollen" _with "_zumuten_" like this


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass _sollen_ und _zumuten _1:1 gleichwertig sind.

Edit:


> 6. (passiv mit inf) sollen:
> he is supposed to do - man erwartet oder verlangt von ihm, dass er etwas tut;


=>
etw. (Schwieriges)  von jdm. erwarten  oder verlangen = jdm. etw. zumuten


----------



## Schlabberlatz

@j-Adore : Poste doch nächstes Mal bitte gleich den Originalsatz, dann werden Missverständnisse vermieden. Wir können dir dann bessere Tipps geben. Außerdem geht dann alles schneller. Es liegt also auch in deinem eigenen Interesse 

Dein erster Vorschlag (mit ›sollen‹) funktioniert nicht, weil man den Satz automatisch anders deutet, s. o. #13.
›scheinbar‹ passt auch nicht so recht. ›anscheinend‹ wäre besser.

Alternativen:
Wenn das stimmt, dann kann man selbst mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen! Und das bedeutet, dass in unserer Gesellschaft etwas gründlich falsch läuft!

Dann kann man also selbst mit über 40 Berufsjahren auf dem Buckel nicht finanziell sorgenfrei in Rente gehen!? Was ist das für eine Gesellschaft, die so mit den Arbeitnehmern umgeht!?


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Vielleicht könnte _anscheinend _besser passen?


"anscheinend"  

Crossed with #27 

Edit: 


Schlabberlatz said:


> ›scheinbar‹ passt auch nicht so recht. ›anscheinend‹ wäre besser.


+ 1


----------



## j-Adore

Schlabberlatz said:


> Poste doch nächstes Mal bitte gleich den Originalsatz,



Point taken. That said, I'm not a big fan of constantly thinking/explaining in other languages to understand German. I've found by now that when I write the original text in English etc, one tends to stick to literal translations, getting influenced too much by the original. So if I don't write the original, it is precisely to avoid this. My sole focus in my questions is on picking up natural-sounding phrasings in German, not on translation per se.

Thanks for mentioning ›scheinbar‹ vs ›anscheinend‹.


----------



## Sowka

j-Adore said:


> Point taken. That said, I'm not a big fan of constantly thinking/explaining in other languages to understand German. I've found by now that when I write the original text in English etc, one tends to stick to literal translations, getting influenced too much by the original. So if I don't write the original, it is precisely to avoid this. My sole focus in my questions is on picking up natural-sounding phrasings in German, not on translation per se.



The vast majority of suggestions I've read in this forum are natural-sounding phrases.

But we need the original sentence in order to express the idea that you want to express. Otherwise you might get a natural-sounding sentence that expresses something different from what you had in mind.


----------

